# Otocinclus Affinis or Vittatus?



## Fran (26 Sep 2015)

Hi guys, I am planning on adding some ottos to my new set up as soon as the nitrite drops to zero. My LFS has otto affinis for sale whereas I would have to drive a good bit further to purchase otto Vittatus. What are the differences between these fish and which are best for algae eating? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hamza (26 Sep 2015)

Affinis are better of the two in my experience(for algae eating), they are a bit hardy too.

I once had like a dozen vittatus in 30g and for two months the did nothing significant to clear diatoms, while affinis half that number did a better job.

Anyway, I dont rely much on any algae eaters nowadays to sort the algae issues, I had tanks recently without any algae eaters(fish, shrimps or snails and without any algae issues), balanced tank with good maintenance regime sorts out algae way better than anything else. Ottos are cute and look nice playing and schooling around the scape.


----------



## Fran (26 Sep 2015)

Cheers for relply. Good to hear the affinis are hardy species.


----------

